# Mms Thru Airtel Mobile Office



## cerebral_stroke (Jan 21, 2007)

*hiii guys....i am using airtel mobile office thru my nokia 6630 in  kolkata ....please tell me how to send mms thru mo???ther r many access points....mobile office,live messaging,airtel mms.....how to send mms and  by which?thanks in advance*


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

airtel mms..


----------



## assasin (Jan 21, 2007)

U hav to subscribe to MMS service to send MMS.The access pt is Airtel MMS.AFAIK charges for prepaid : A2A = Rs.3,Airtel to Others = Rs.5
Postpaid : Montly subscription charge of Rs.99,sending is free.U can send unlimited MMS.


----------



## cerebral_stroke (Jan 21, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> U hav to subscribe to MMS service to send MMS.The access pt is Airtel MMS.AFAIK charges for prepaid : A2A = Rs.3,Airtel to Others = Rs.5
> Postpaid : Montly subscription charge of Rs.99,sending is free.U can send unlimited MMS.




i call cc they said that in mo everything(also mms) is included....do i need to subscribe that mms service alongside already activated mo?
__________
thanks pathiks n assasin 4 u r reply


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

MO and MMS r 2 different services.... tell them that u need to activate MMS n also need the settings...


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 21, 2007)

No. U can't send MMS using MO apn.(earlier it was possible)


----------



## assasin (Jan 21, 2007)

cerebral_stroke said:
			
		

> i call cc they said that in mo everything(also mms) is included....


 

Most of these CC ppl r real blokes.They dont even know wats the latest things on offer and they dont hav a clear  conception of VAS.


----------



## cerebral_stroke (Jan 21, 2007)

thank u very much all of u guys


----------

